
Regular-expressions.info - fiatjaf
http://www.regular-expressions.info/
======
learnaholic
Reminds me of the old post where somebody fixed a bug in Atom by fixing the
regex Catastrophic Backtracking[1] issue.

HN Post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10993470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10993470)

[1] [http://www.regular-
expressions.info/catastrophic.html](http://www.regular-
expressions.info/catastrophic.html)

